# Eat the whole egg!



## DF (Feb 20, 2015)

Available evidence shows no appreciable relationship between consumption of dietary cholesterol and serum (blood) cholesterol, consistent with the AHA/ACC (American Heart Association / American College of Cardiology) report. Cholesterol is not a nutrient of concern for overconsumption."


http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/19/health/dietary-guidelines/index.html


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

i love eggs very health


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 20, 2015)

Is there any other way? If you don't have the yoke, what do you do with your toast?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 20, 2015)

Whole eggs 4 lyfe.....


----------



## Yaya (Feb 20, 2015)

Not eating whole eggs is for liberals, chinks and lesbians


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

hard boiled eggs all the way
don't cook out to much of the protien and you smash 3-4 of them a day great quick snack
usually hard boil a bunch and keep em in the fridge for the week


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Not eating whole eggs is for liberals, chinks and lesbians


You are incorrect sir. Egg Foo Yong one if my favorite is made from whole eggs.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 20, 2015)

Ive been eating 6-8 whole eggs every morning for last 10 years, and my physical always says i am picture perfect good health.  Only pussies throw out yoke.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Ive been eating 6-8 whole eggs every morning for last 10 years, and my physical always says i am picture perfect good health.  *Only pussies throw out yoke*.



agreeed!!!! my breakfast alone. usally consist of around 6-8 eggs, peppers, sauages, cheese.
**** it i'll start my own thread on that


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 21, 2015)

NO WAY!  Next thing you'll be telling us DF is the food our grand parents and their parents before them ate was healthy.  Meat, potatoes, vegetables, bread, milk, coffee, and yes eggs.  

I only eat what the ObamaCare plan says I can.  Which is really hard to know because their website never works.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## widehips71 (Feb 21, 2015)

Good ole captain obvious uncle sam affirming what we already knew.  What ever would we do without the government telling us what to eat


----------



## goodfella (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol Damn you all, all you SOB's! First you tell me, "No no no man! don't eat the yoke, shits bad for you bro!" "Now/Today, I hear everyone saying ehh doesn't matter in the end" lmao **** the B.S. that comes with this hubby dammit! Just can't ever win hahaha


----------



## goodfella (Feb 21, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Is there any other way? If you don't have the yoke, what do you do with your toast?



Very true and I miss that! Was replacing it with jelly or cream cheese and pretended it's a frittata


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 21, 2015)

"I recommend that you eat least 3 whole eggs per day. A study from Texas A&M found that subjects consuming 3 whole eggs per day while following a weight-lifting program for 12 weeks gained twice as much muscle mass and twice as much muscle strength as subjects eating no eggs or just one whole egg per day.

Yes, 3 whole eggs do provide about 15 grams of fat and over 600 mg of cholesterol, but the fat and cholesterol in egg yolks may be critical factors in why the subjects in the A&M study made such dramatic gains in muscle mass and strength. Research shows that athletes getting in higher fat intake, particularly from monounsaturatedand saturated fat have higher testosterone levels than those getting in low amounts of fat. And 80% of the fat in egg yolks comes from monounsaturated and saturated fat.

When it comes to cholesterol, you need to remember that testosterone is createdin the body from you guessed it cholesterol! Plus, cholesterol is important for maintaining the integrity of cell membranes, such as those of muscle cells. This is important for muscle strength and growth.

In fact, one study from Kent State University found that subjects eating a higher cholesterol diet while following a 12-week weight lifting program gained 5 more pounds of muscle than those eating a low cholesterol diet. The higher cholesterol diet also led to double the strength gains as compared to the lower cholesterol diet.

In addition, University of Connecticut researchers found that men and women eating an additional 640 mg of cholesterol from eggs had no increase in the LDL cholesterol particles that are associated with cardiovascular disease.

Interested in dropping body fat? Research from Saint Louis University has shown that subjects eating eggs for breakfast not only eat fewer calories throughout the day, but also lose significantly more body fat than those not eating eggs for breakfast.

With all these benefits, you’d have to either be a fool, or someone who is not interested in gaining muscle, losing body fat and getting stronger; in which caseyou’d still be a fool to not add eggs to your diet."

http://www.jimstoppani.com/home/articles/my-take-on-eggs?preview


----------



## automatondan (Feb 21, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> "I recommend that you eat least 3 whole eggs per day. A study from Texas A&M found that subjects consuming 3 whole eggs per day while following a weight-lifting program for 12 weeks gained twice as much muscle mass and twice as much muscle strength as subjects eating no eggs or just one whole egg per day.
> 
> Yes, 3 whole eggs do provide about 15 grams of fat and over 600 mg of cholesterol, but the fat and cholesterol in egg yolks may be critical factors in why the subjects in the A&M study made such dramatic gains in muscle mass and strength. Research shows that athletes getting in higher fat intake, particularly from monounsaturatedand saturated fat have higher testosterone levels than those getting in low amounts of fat. And 80% of the fat in egg yolks comes from monounsaturated and saturated fat.
> 
> ...



This is the truth! Our bodies need cholesterol and fats to produce testosterone. I studied the effects of steroid-hormone deficiencies in the relation to chronic illness in school (for O.T.) and found through several studies of chronic illness that there was most of the time, a major steroid-hormone deficiency involved... I have a theory that men with high cholesterol levels are likely to be testosterone deficient. Something in the HTPA axes is off, the T levels drop, and the body raises it's cholesterol levels to try to compensate.... Doctors are pushing cholesterol-lowering pharmaceuticals that often times create a whole-other set of issues, requiring even more drugs to combat the side-effects.... and still you feel like dog sh*t... all because your T levels are too low and shouldve been checked in the first place.... I can't wait for western medicine to catch up and start looking at hormones, diet, and activity as the culprits for pretty much all chronic illness, instead of just prescribing some BS drug that will probably slowly kill you..... 

Sorry, for the rant.... Eat your eggs...... They're good for ya!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are incorrect sir. Egg Foo Yong one if my favorite is made from whole eggs.


I suppose Cream of Sum Yung Guy is also one of your faves....lol


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 22, 2015)

Eggs make the best leaning tower of protein for breakfasts ever. Especially being the sunny staple of all things foody.. ^_^

People who throw away yolks remind me of those who take a head of lettuce, discard all mid- to darker toned leaves and only to cut the middle heart that's of lighter tone and a bit on the crunchier side.. Or those who'll only eat the meaty part of prosciutto and throw away the fat.. :/

Eggs ftw!


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 22, 2015)

Idk what a leaning tower of protein is, but I'm sure I'd enjoy eating it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Idk what a leaning tower of protein is, but I'm sure I'd enjoy eating it.



It's a crooked dick....


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 22, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> It's a crooked dick....


I'm a man of my word.....


----------



## Onrek (Feb 22, 2015)

Eggs for the win. I always aim to eat 6 first thing in the morning, drink 2-4 throughout the day in my shakes, and another 6 before bed. Works great, natural T levels stay high, and gains always come in faster compared to when I don't eat eggs at all.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 2, 2015)

Aren't you afraid of getting Salmonella poisoning from raw eggs??


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Aren't you afraid of getting Salmonella poisoning from raw eggs??



i am since it happened to me less than a week ago...

All this talk of eggs raising test levels, well thats great off cycle, on cycle not gonna help i dont think


----------

